# exersaucers, bouncers?



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

I've heard so many different things about using these things... DS is getting bored with playing on the floor and wants to sit up in the worst way. I can't constantly carry him because he's already 18 pounds at 5 mos and my back just can't handle it right now. I am trying to strengthen my core and everything (with all that free time I have...







) but I'm not quite there yet. So I'm looking for developmentally friendly 'baby holders' to switch him out with so he can still sit up and see things around him. He's growing out of his bouncy seat because he's just so big and tall.
He can't sit up by himself yet, but I think he's got the muscles for it, just not the fine tuning. Soooo... is it ok to use an exersaucer thingy for short periods of time? Or some kind of bouncer he can use to jump with? (all safety precautions taken of course) or do I need to just suck it up and play more peekaboo?


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

Cain hated being worn from day one. Eventually, he was at the same point. He couldn't sit up really and was tired of the floor. He had a jumparoo. It was perfect. He was thrilled. When I would unload the dishwasher or fold laundry I'd put him in and talk while I worked and he'd go nuts, bouncing and talking to the toys.

As far as I know, they're safe. He was always supervised and wasn't ever left in it for long periods of time. I think when used appropriately they're safe and okay to use.

He didn't like just being propped up or sitting in just a seat. I honestly don't know what else we would have done. It worked out well for us for the couple of months when he was in that in between stage.


----------



## Anastasiya (Jun 13, 2006)

My second hated being worn and I was too weak to do it anyway. He loved jumping so we bought a Jumperoo after he threw my back out by leaping off my legs into nothingness, and I had to strain everything in my body just to catch his flailing body!

He LOVED the Jumperoo. He would reach out for it and lean out of my arms just to get in it.

My fourth loved it too and when he would get restless on the floor we'd put him in. He thinks the jumping is fantastic, and kicks his legs and squeals. We got this one so when kiddo is not jumping it can still be explored like an exersaucer/entertainer.

Anyway, my vote is Yes, get one, and use it in moderation.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I generally have an 'everything in moderation' approach to things like the exersaucer. We had one, we use it moderately. We also had a swing and a bouncy chair. None of these things seem to have caused DS any permanent harm.

Just don't leave the baby in them all the time, and I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## 4JMJ (Feb 5, 2008)

We use an excersaucer, DS usually likes it for 5-10 mins a stretch (he is 4 mos. and LOVES being held). The dr said they are fine but to put it on a setting high enough where his feet won't touch the bottom until he is 6 mos old (not really sure on the exact reasoning for that).


----------



## Eclipsepearl (May 20, 2007)

They don't like babies working the wrong muscles. They feel that dangling is better.

The exerscaucer is better than those walkers which were used for so long. There was a double problems with them. First, babies had a lot of accidents pulling things down and falling down stairs. Second was that they used the wrong muscles and impeded learning to actually crawl.

So make sure whatever you read is related to exerscaucers, not actual walkers. In an exersaucer, they can only turn and bounce, not move.

If you mention the word "walker" to my physical therapist uncle, you'll be treated to an hour-long deluge on the evils of them...


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

We had an exersaucer type thing (not sure of brand) for the kitchen - so I could make dinner - and another for the master bath - so I could take a shower! We got one as a gift and another passed down to us. Also loved the (we call it) Johnny Jump Up - hangs in an open doorway so baby can bounce. My kids LOVED that thing.

IMO, both are good. Keep baby safe and occupied at times that you can't hold him.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Our son's PT recommended not using and exersaucer or jumper too much until he was sitting up well. She said if we needed to (for showering and such) to keep it short, and wrap a towel around him to make sure his spine was straight. I guess the issue with them is that if their sitting muscles aren't already well developed he would arch forward in them- which isn't dangerous- but doesn't develop the abdominal muscles. She didn't say definitely NOT to use it (like people say about walkers), but to be judicious about it. They can be a lot of fun for the kids, and it is so nice to get an uninterrupted shower!!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

DS got a Jumperoo for Christmas and loves it. It's fabulous for when I need a quick minute to make the girls breakfast or load the dishwasher, etc.


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

DS loved his exersaucer from the time he was able to sit up until he was able to crawl.

DD is not a huge fan of it, but will play in it for 5-15 minutes while I am folding laundry, making supper, etc.

I agree that as long as they aren't spending long periods of time in them, then they are a great entertainment source.


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm gonna take some tax return and grab a jumparoo so DS can watch me cook (he can't see anything when he's on my back and he gets very frustrated).


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mormontreehugger* 
I've heard so many different things about using these things... DS is getting bored with playing on the floor and wants to sit up in the worst way. I can't constantly carry him because he's already 18 pounds at 5 mos and my back just can't handle it right now. I am trying to strengthen my core and everything (with all that free time I have...







) but I'm not quite there yet. So I'm looking for developmentally friendly 'baby holders' to switch him out with so he can still sit up and see things around him. He's growing out of his bouncy seat because he's just so big and tall.
He can't sit up by himself yet, but I think he's got the muscles for it, just not the fine tuning. Soooo... is it ok to use an exersaucer thingy for short periods of time? Or some kind of bouncer he can use to jump with? (all safety precautions taken of course) or do I need to just suck it up and play more peekaboo?

Of course it is okay to use such things! That being said, I didn't ever use any sort of "baby holder" with DD. By the time DD was that age, she was quite content to be propped up with some pillows. That way, if she fell over, she would land on something soft and fluffy. She learned how to sit on her own w/i another couple of weeks. Then, she was off (scooting about on the floor on her tummy).


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I got a jumper thing (the one that hangs from a doorway) at the goodwill a few monhts ago and DS2 likes it for a little while, maybe an hour at absolute most. I never had one for DS1, but he was my first and only so it wasn't so big of a deal... with two its a little bit more neccasary to have somewhere safe to put him... and its extremely nice to be able to put him down in it while I row and have him be happy!!


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

We had both an exersaucer & a jumperoo (got them for free) and DS loved them for about a month or two, then he just got bored of them. It was great to be able to take a shower or cook a quick meal during that time but it was so short-lived!! He wouldn't be entertained for more than 5 minutes & then once he started walking & crawling (yes, in that order lol) he wouldn't even spend a minute in them anymore. So definitely go ahead & try one but just be prepared to be very sad when you lose that 15 minutes of hands-off time lol. And maybe avoid spending too much money on it!!


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

i love exersaucers and most of my kids have had one except DS who had a walker, but that was in 1995 lol.

DD1 used one starting at 5 mo. by then she could sit up by herself. she loved pushing with her feet and making it bounce. and it had very interesting toys for her. she had no problem crawling and started walking at 10 mo.

DD2 has this one http://www.evenflo.com/product.aspx?id=181&pfid=2445. DD1's had broken and i asked for one for xmas. i thought it would just be a reg one but this one has an activity mat for the really young baby to lay on the floor, then the saucer, then it turns into an activity table for the walking babies. so cool. i wont put DD2 in it until she can sit up herself but she is getting close. right now i either have her laying down with her toys or a carrying her on my back.


----------

